# Το θαυμαστικό!



## Philip (Apr 22, 2008)

Αφορμή ένα πρόσφατο ποστ του Nickel. Σε απόσπασμα από τα Νέα διαβάζουμε:
_Στα οκτώ της, η Νογιούντ είναι ήδη ζωντοχήρα! «Ξαλάφρωσα», είπε η μικρή βγαίνοντας από το δικαστήριο της Σαναά που της επιδίκασε το διαζύγιο. «Τώρα θα μπορέσω να επιστρέψω στο σχολείο»· στη Β΄ Δημοτικού...
Μολονότι στην Υεμένη τα μισά κορίτσια παντρεύονται πριν ενηλικιωθούν, η Νογιούντ Μοχάμαντ Νάσερ είναι η πρώτη ανήλικη που τόλμησε να καταθέσει μήνυση εις βάρος του πατέρα της, του Μοχάμαντ Νάσερ, και του κατά 22 χρόνια μεγαλύτερου συζύγου της, ζητώντας διαζύγιο δύο μήνες μετά τον καταναγκαστικό γάμο της._

Πώς νοείται το θαυμαστικό στην πρώτη πρόταση; Τι χροιά δινει στην πρόταση; Αν ήταν το κείμενο στα αγγλικά, θα με ενοχλούσε η στίξη, γιατί είναι σα να λέμε "για δες αυτό" ή "για φαντάσου", μ' ένα ηλίθιο χαμόγελο. Τώρα εγώ είμαι, ή έχει άλλο νόημα το θαυμαστικό εδώ;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2008)

Φίλιπ, συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου ότι το θαυμαστικό σ' αυτή τη θέση είναι άτοπο.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 22, 2008)

Δηλαδή όταν γράφουμε κάτι που θα προκαλέσει δυσάρεστη έκπληξη, και όχι ευχάριστη, είναι λάθος να βάζουμε θαυμαστικό; Ομολογώ ότι δεν το είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ έτσι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2008)

Στο δημοσιογραφικό γραπτό (ανάλογα και με το έντυπο) υπάρχει μια διαπιστωμένη υπερβολή στη χρήση του θαυμαστικού. Εδώ ωστόσο δεν με ξενίζει καθόλου. Θα μπορούσε να κοπεί και να μπει σαν βελτιωμένος τίτλος στο άρθρο «Στα οκτώ της ζωντοχήρα!». Εκτός αν εννοείς, Φίλιπ, ότι αρκεί από μόνο του το κείμενο, δεν χρειάζεται και το nudge-nudge της στίξης.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2008)

Όπως είπα προηγουμένως, συμφωνώ με τον Φίλιπ ότι εδώ το θαυμαστικό δίνει την αίσθηση, "Ακούστε ένα αξιοπερίεργο!" Ενώ φυσικά η κακοποίηση ενός 8χρονου παιδιού δεν είναι αξιοπερίεργο, είναι αποκρουστικό φαινόμενο, και η ιδιότητα της "ζωντοχήρας" στα οχτώ χρόνια είναι κάτι το τραγικό.


----------



## Philip (Apr 22, 2008)

Η απορία μου ήταν αν το βλέπω το θαυμαστικό με πολύ αγγλικό μάτι, ή αν το βλέπει έτσι και το ελληνικό όργανο όρασης. Γιατί ξέρω ότι καμιά φορά αντιδρώ σαν Άγγλος σε κάτι που διαβάζω ή ακούω στα ελληνικά, και υπάρχει κίνδυνος παρεξήγησης εκ μέρους μου. (Δεν εννοώ βέβαια ότι είναι κακό πράγμα να αντιδρώ σαν Άγγλος - έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν αντιδρούμε και τόσο πολύ (-: )
@ Nickel: ναι, ακριβώς, το νατζ-νατζ - είναι κι αυτό. Είναι σα να λέει ο δημοσιογράφος, νά, το είδες, ε, ε, ε;;;


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2008)

Σε γενικές γραμμές η ελληνική αγαπά το θαυμαστικό περισσότερο από τη φλεγματική αγγλική, αν και βέβαια και στις δύο κουλτούρες υπάρχει η δημοσιογραφία τύπου _National Enquirer_, όπου κάθε αξιοπρεπής τίτλος αν δεν καταλήγει σε θαυμαστικό, πρέπει τουλάχιστον να εκφέρεται μ' αυτό.

Εδώ, όπως είπε η Αλεξάνδρα, το ενοχλητικό είναι ότι ο τίτλος κρύβει το μέγεθος του σκανδάλου: Νύφες με το στανιό από τα οκτώ τους! (Και, προφανώς, δεν μιλάμε για σκέτους γάμους με το στανιό, αλλά για νομιμοποιημένο βιασμό.)


----------



## Gutbucket (Apr 24, 2008)

Πέραν των ηθικών ενδοιασμών μας για μια πολιτιστική πρακτική έξω και μακράν των δικών μας, αν αντί για 'αξιοπερίεργο' ή '"δες αυτό' με ηλίθιο χαμόγελο" εννοήσουμε το θαυμαστικό ως το στικτικό ισοδύναμο του 'αδιανόητο' (που ισχύει, για εμάς) εγώ προσωπικά δυσκολεύομαι να δω γιατί είναι περισσή η έμφαση. 
Βρίσκω, παρόλα αυτά, το ερώτημα του "βλέπω το θαυμαστικό με Αγγλικό μάτι;" τρομερά ενδιαφέρον. Τρομερά!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2008)

Αντιγράφω από το Σύγχρονον Ορθογραφικόν-Ερμηνευτικόν Λεξικόν της Ελληνικής Γλώσσης (Καθαρευούσης-Δημοτικής), Επιμελητής Θεόκρ. Γούλας, Ο.Ε.Ε. "Άτλας", Αθήναι 1961:


> Το θαυμαστικόν το βάζομεν κατόπιν των επιφωνημάτων ή κατόπιν επιφωνηματικών φράσεων προς έκφρασιν θαυμασμού, χαράς, φρίκης, ειρωνείας και γενικά ενός εξαφνικού πάθους ή προσταγής.


 
Η Νεοελληνική Γραμματική της Δημοτικής, ΑΠΘ/ΙΝΣ, Θεσσαλονίκη 1996, προσθέτει:


> Το θαυμαστικό σημειώνεται ακόμη για να υπογραμμιστή η εντύπωση από κάτι απίστευτο ή ανόητο που ακούσαμε.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 22, 2008)

Να φανταστώ ότι θεωρείτε κι εσείς αδόκιμη (ειδικά σε δοκίμιο) την παρουσία τριών θαυμαστικών στη σειρά;
Το πέτυχα ουκ ολίγες φορές το σ/κ που μας πέρασε, και έφριξα.


----------



## sarant (Oct 22, 2008)

Αν το δοκιμιο είναι γραμμένο από (ή για) δωδεκάχρονα, το βρίσκω λογικό να έχει τριπλα θαυμαστικά.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 22, 2008)

Τα θαυμαστικά και ερωτηματικά που κυκλοφορούν σε ντουέτο, τρίο, κουαρτέτο κ.ο.κ. είναι αυτό που λέμε "ό,τι να 'ναι" και στις μεταφράσεις πρέπει να διατηρούνται αυτούσια, ώστε να αντιλαμβάνονται όλοι οι αναγνώστες σε όλες τις γλώσσες το μεγαλείο του συγγραφέα. Μάλιστα, σε πιο ελεύθερες αποδόσεις ο μεταφραστής μπορεί να προσθέτει εκφράσεις όπως "OMFG!!!", "WTF???", "ROFLMAO!!!", "PAWNED!!!" ή και αντίστοιχα smileys.


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2015)




----------

